# Broken Doll Costume



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

My friend at work is a bit stuck on her costume this year. She's come up with quite a cool idea. A broken doll.
I kinda picture a china doll type outfit, like an old fashioned smock dress and frilly short sleeved blouse with white tights and little black shoes. Then a jagged black line right across her face and her hair all mussed up and pushed over to one side.
We threw some ideas about at work today, and don't really have anything solid in mind. I was wondering what some of the creative masters here might come up with. Any thoughts or idea's would be greatly appreciated! 
Thanks guys!!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Long fake eyelashes, ruffled tights and Mary Jane shoes.


----------



## Catbert (Jul 20, 2007)

Don't forget the missing hair patches, and the missing eye.


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

I won't Catbert lol
Thanks for the ideas guys =]


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

and of course the cupie doll lips


----------



## glamgurl36 (Oct 2, 2007)

cool idea...yeah tell her to wear big fake eyelashes on the top and bottom and do really red doll lips. you can do a bright blush as well


----------

